# Audi A6 6speed part out black



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Black 2004 Audi A6 2.7 manual
Black seats tan interior 
Selling motor complete 
Fenders 
Doors 
Interior black rear seats
Rest of interior tan 
Selling trans swap complete 120k was rebuilt before 
Txt joey 5167291099
New York 11706


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Abs module full partout let me know what u need 2004 Audi A6 manual


----------

